# Harry Campbell of Glasgow area..



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Harry Campbell of Glasgow area..
For a long time I have tried to trace Harry,we were shipmates on FREECREST during 1951..Harry was Chief Cook,promoted to Chief Steward and I was Bosun...Any news of Harry would be very much appreciated ....Stan


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Moved it to a thread of it's own, Stan.
Best of luck in your search.


----------

